# Recommended Sermon Series on the Gospel of John?



## Berean (Apr 16, 2014)

I’m interested in recommendations for a sermon series on the Gospel of John that you’ve found especially edifying. Links would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm preaching through it now, but I don't know if that helps to give you what you need (I'm almost through ch.17): Christ Presbyterian Church | SermonAudio.com


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 16, 2014)

DM Lloyd-Jones series of sermons on John is here: 
Book of John | Collection | MLJ Trust


----------



## Tirian (Apr 16, 2014)

Pastor Edward Donnelly
Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church(NI) | SermonAudio.com

This series is incredibly good!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 16, 2014)

I came into this series in chapter 12, but I have very much enjoyed it.

Sermons - New Covenant Community Church


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 16, 2014)

I just have give a shout out to my former pastor Steve Bradley (RPCNA). His series on John was long and thorough.

The Searcher of Hearts and True Worshippers | SermonAudio.com


----------



## Andres (Apr 16, 2014)

Sermon Audio - Rev Mark Koller 

Pastor Koller has so far only gone through chapter four but at 25 sermons, they should keep you busy for a bit. He also mentioned that he plans to pick this series back up in a few weeks so by the time you finish these, he should be back to adding the rest.


----------



## Berean (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions! They have been very helpful.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Apr 17, 2014)

And the Word Was God | SermonAudio.com 

Here is the first in my pastor's sermons through John.


----------

